# Salomon F22 and Thirtytwo Lashed Fast Track: alternatives?



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

So at the end today I was able to try them both. 28,5/45/10
The Burton were 9, too small, didn’t have the 9,5.
So the Salomon is good as everyone says, but doesn’t have removable liner, nor disjoint double lacing system (ankle/foot).
It was good for the foot, but pressing a bit too much above the ankle. I found it very stiff. After a while the pressure became a bit annoying. But the foot felt comfortably tight in it, I have a very bad foot, almost no arch, but not fat, I tried with superfeet orange.
The 32 instead has the double lacing system but I found it too flexible, too much, and at the same time was a bit wide for the foot, I felt like the foot was rolling on the inside.
I wished try the Northwave and Burton, but not size.
I am looking for a top level all-mountain boot, which one would you suggest?
thanks


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

I would try on a pair of K2s with the boa, they tighten well and are pretty narrow footed. I ride the Salomon F22 and love 'em. I dont have any problem keeping the bottoms loose and the tops nice and tight with the lacing system since they lock at the ankles and each clip.

-buba


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Love my F22s. They're stiff out of the box, but they break in nicely. I've got about 50 days on mine and they're perfect now. They don't pack out at all though. Don't buy them tight expecting them to.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

they looked like amazing indeed. The only concern was that after 15 minutes I had them in the store, I started feeling pressure at ankle bones (i think it's called Fibula)


----------



## uvwmous (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the F22s and they are the most confortable boots ive owned. Did you have them on too tight? Like Lin said they do break in nice.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

i dont think they were too tight. 
Now i'll go to try the Northwave Decade SL, I also read great reviews about them.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I have the 22s and I can get up in the morning, put them on, drive an hour or two to the mountain, ride all day in them, unlace them, and hit Apres Ski and after hours all in my F22s. There have been many a day that I'll have those boots on from 7am till 11pm or later, with little complaint!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> I have the 22s and I can get up in the morning, put them on, drive an hour or two to the mountain, ride all day in them, unlace them, and hit Apres Ski and after hours all in my F22s. There have been many a day that I'll have those boots on from 7am till 11pm or later, with little complaint!


Same here. I put my boots on in the morning before I walk out the door and don't take them off until I get back to the house. I don't even bring a change of shoes with me.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll suggest Celsius Cirrus, I almost got F22's but the fit was a little off, next shop carried Celsius and they fit perfectly for me.


----------

